# 10 Gallon and PLANT-GRO CO2 SYSTEM ?



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

What do you guys think about this system.
I have a 5lb tank for my 75 gallon, but I thought that PLANT-GRO CO2 SYSTEM might be enough for a 10 gallon. It's $20 and should last 2 months, at least that what they say.

I could build a DIY reactor, but that would require weekly maintainance, and I don't have time.

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Nutrafin system works very well.. But really only the ladder is needed and can be purchased used here sometimes, or online at drsfostersmith. The canister is just a reaction chamber, and a 2 liter bottle can be a great replacement for it.










Attaching the ladder to a DIY CO2 bottle and with your own recipe will give you great results in your 10 gallon. You would probably have to check the CO2 recipe at least once every 2-3 weeks.

-John N.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Sudi said:


> What do you guys think about this system.
> I have a 5lb tank for my 75 gallon, but I thought that PLANT-GRO CO2 SYSTEM might be enough for a 10 gallon. It's $20 and should last 2 months, at least that what they say.
> 
> I could build a DIY reactor, but that would require weekly maintainance, and I don't have time.
> ...


What weekly maintenance is required for a DIY reactor? I haven't touched mine since it was installed......DC


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, I found out that my mom bought some yeast, and I have everything else (bottles, silicone, pipes), so I'll go with DIY.

As the diffusor I used wooden diffuser, but it creates more pressure.
I'll take the old wooden diffuser from my 75 which has gone through 5 months with pressurized system, and that should make it easier for the CO2 system. (pressure wise).

I might get the ladder, but that's next time I'll go shopping 

 I even found your topic John thanks.

[quot]What weekly maintenance is required for a DIY reactor? I haven't touched mine since it was installed......DC[/quote]
DC,

When I used a DIY system last time probably 1 year ago, I added to much yeast and that shortened the life of the reactor by few weeks 

Thank you all. 
Moderators - you could close this topic if noone has any questions


----------

